# Safe outside air temperature for an 8-week old?



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What is your pup's name?

I have always taken mine out for potty training purposes, no matter the weather. He will most likely go quickly for you, as he will be too cold to be too distracted. Sandy, my previous golden, came home to us on Valentine's Day, so we had below freezing temps as well. She just 'performed' immediately upon command. lol

Again, welcome, and ... we LOVE pictures, especially puppy pics! 

Sue


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 foster puppies(11 weeks old.. have had them since they were 7 weeks old) right now and they love the cold.....the temps here have been around 4-10 degree's and after they go and do there business I let them play out there for about 30 minutes per asking the vet......


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

My husband and I own a 3 month old pup....some days I think she owns us but thats a different topic lol. 

We dont take her out much in this cold cold weather. We play fetch and other games inside.....she has only been going out to go potty then she scratches to be let back in right away. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly's 12 weeks old and she seems to love it out there. She stays out about 10 minutes in this super cold stuff. The goldens seem to be very well insulated.


----------



## Riley97 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies. It’s been eleven years since we’ve had a puppy. Our last Golden absolutely loved the snow and cold but this little guy seems to have so little in the way of a coat that we were concerned because of the snow and wind chill. 

We just picked him up yesterday and made a last minute name change to Benjamin. I originally wanted to call him ‘Herbie” but that met with more than a little disdain from my wife and the breeder. My hope was to have his call name ‘Herbie’ and his AKC name ’The Love Bug’ but I guess that’s not meant to be. 

This looks like a very nice forum for matters like this. Once again, thanks for the help and I’ll try to get a picture of our newest family member posted shortly.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

At that age and those wind chills... I wouldn't have a puppy that young out for more than 5-minutes tops.

Welcome!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

monomer said:


> At that age and those wind chills... I wouldn't have a puppy that young out for more than 5-minutes tops.
> 
> Welcome!


I agree--since he is so young I would just be taking him out to do his business and right back in--I would also be very forgiving of accidents in the house for now.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber is 10 months old now and the cold doesn't bother her but she is not stupid. She goes potty then stay out there for a couple of minutes for her bits to dry off then straight back in.

But if we go out there with her she would play for ever!!! 

We are equally lucky that if the back door is closed she would sit there and stear at it... if she need potty.


----------

